
Stanford just abandoned Java in favor of JavaScript for its intro CS course - jtraffic
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/stanford-just-abandoned-java-in-favor-of-javascript-for-its-intro-cs-course-fe40543e81d8
======
davelnewton
I don't think JavaScript should be used either unless it's a course for non-CS
majors, but it's a better choice than Java.

